# Sock and More Socks



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I got a KB Sock Loom for Christmas. I have the ROund and Long Looms, so My sister thought I should have the Loom for Socks only. I have been having a lot of fun with and and have done 2 pairs of socks. 

These take longer then the ROund and long looms, the pegs are smaller, but finer work. I still love it. I found these green camo at JoAnns and did a simple knit/purl on these socks for my Brother David who goes hunting. He loved them and said they kept his feet so warm. He wants 6 more pairs.

My Brother Charles got the Gray cable ones. He also loved them and said they were so soft. 

I found this sparkle yarn, at JoAnns, so I am going to make my sister Judy a pair from this yarn. She is the glitter queen.

Hope you enjoy them. I enjoyed making them.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

great job, and I love these yarns too. You may have just talked me into getting the sock loom. Ive already had a request for socks, from our funeral director as I make them longer and they keep her legs and feet warmer over hose.


----------



## Omaann (Dec 10, 2012)

Your socks are so nice. What yarn did you use for the green socks? I have the kb loom but have not used it yet. Thanks


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I have this loom and even took a class and was not able to use it. It seemed like it was too tight and I kep[ breaking the yarn. what do you think I am doing wrong?


----------



## jkbrown595 (Feb 16, 2012)

Good Morning! What pattern did you use? Was it something that you created or was there a pattern or book that you used? I am very interested in making a pair of socks, but I get so bored with the little loom. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I went to Jo-Ann and Micheals and they Had guess what SOCK YARN (I did not know they existed) I found "PATONS Kroy Socks FX yarn" IT is 4 ply 50G/1.75 oz. Superfine 1 3.25 mm US D/3 
75% washable Wool/ 25% Nylon Approx 166 yards www.patonsyarns.com

The color that I used for the camo socks were Brins/Cabos 

It was about $5.00 a bundle, they were having a sale so I got it for half price. It took one bundle for each sock. 

I have been using the Book "Leisure Arts" Sock Loom Basics page 24, it was a simple Garter Socks, knit/purl pattern as I thought simple would be better to start out with.

The other book I used was LOOM Knitting Socks by Isela Phelps (a user on this site suggested it) THe GRAY socks were used Seeded Rib Socks Page 52

I hope this helps, The Patons Kroy Sock yarn comes in so many colors and I bought a set of each color so that I can make my brother some more.


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I do admit that on the Gray socks, I tore them out 3 times. I found that I just had to make the stitches loose, when you do the cable stitches they are tight. NOw I found these looms do take longer to make up, the pegs are much smaller, but the sock is finer and ln my opinion Looks better, More like a Sock. I Just have to make myself not make the loops so TIGHT, expecially when you know there are going to be cables. 

I also like the Sock Yarn, IT is a 1 super fine. I am going to try a 2 FIne yarn in the future. But I purchased all this Sock yarn I have to use up.


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I watched a lot on YouTube and IT took me 3 tries to get started. You just have to make loose stitches. I used a simple knit/purl stitch for my first sock. The stitches were loose and I got the hang of the loom. You might be pulling the yarn to tight, `I just let it hang off the loom, The only problem I have is my cats like to play with it. 

I don't know if this will help, Just relax, let the yarn hang and try and stay loose. I know when you make cables it does get tight. I just try and keep things not pulled so tight.


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

I also got a sock loom for christmas I got 2 balls of sock yarn they are 2.29 oz 185 yds my question is I can only make 1 sock per ball or 1 pair per ball


----------



## Omaann (Dec 10, 2012)

I have the book and was going to try that pattern out, next question using the sock yarn did you cast on single strand or double strand yarn


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

It is one ball for one sock. You have some yarn left over but not much.


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I used single strans, on my socks.


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I used single strands on my socks


----------



## Omaann (Dec 10, 2012)

thank you that is what I started with k2p2 for 1"then follow pattern, should work, don't you think?


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

yes, that is what I did for the Green Socks.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice socks. You did a great job in knitting them.


----------



## Omaann (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you so much, may I check with you when I come upon a problem.


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sure, I will be glad to help.


----------

